

Evidence-Based Scheduling 2.0 - JacobK
http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBugz/blog/post/EBS-20.aspx

======
gasull
Does anybody know of any other EBS implementation besides FogBugz?

I would probably use FogBugz if its usability was better. I think a breadcrumb
and a sidebar would help.

~~~
henning
There are plenty of Monte Carlo-based scheduling tools (including downloadable
Excel spreadsheets) but all of them require the different project parts to be
input separately (because they have no assumption of being hooked up to an
existing project management system) which seems like a royal pain in the ass
so they probably get downloaded and hardly used.

And probably Fog Creek's implementation is better anyway.

------
yannis
Rather use time estimate * pi. Always worked for me!

